# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Ashampoo Music Studio

## tancja

*Ashampoo Music Studio 3.51*

*Год:* 2010
*Платформа/ОС:* Windows 2000 / XP / Vista / 7
*Язык интерфейса:* русский | (multilanguage)
*Активация:* не требуется (Portable)
*Размер* 34.72 MB

*О ПРОГРАММЕ:* Ashampoo Music Studio - программа, которая необходима всем, кто имеет дело с цифровой музыкой. Это полноценный пакет для работы с аудио файлами, позволяющий копировать аудиодорожки на жесткий диск в форматах WMA, MP3, OGG, FLAC и WAV. Также программа позволяет создавать плейлисты, записывать диски различных форматов (запись аудио CD, запись MP3, запись WMA, запись смешанного формата на CD/DVD/Blu-ray), редактировать аудиодорожки и многое другое.
В последней версии есть все необходимое для создания, редактирования и управления вашей коллекцией цифровой музыки. Вы сможете резать и микшировать файлы, записывать созданные композиции. Также данную программу можно использовать в качестве обычного CD плеера. Обладает приятным и легким в использовании пользовательским интерфейсом с многоязычной поддержкой.

Turbobit

----------

